# Plastic canvas crafts



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I would like to try this craft,is it like cross stitch?Expensive?A family member recieved some really pretty PC Christmas ornaments.Would like to make some for next year.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

the plastic canvas is inexpensive to buy. comes in lots of shapes and sizes. you can get an 8x10 sheet for 25cents I think? (I bought one in walmart not long ago..needed it for a stiffener on a project)

You can use any yarn for the filler. the stuff they sell specifically for doing the plastic canvas is a rough acrylic type yarn. it's not very expensive....lots of colors. You'll need a BIG needle.

It's more like needlepoint than cross stitching, but you could do the same type of stitches. 

the plastic canvas can be cut using a heavy pair of scissors. so you could make different shapes from a big square piece, but as I mentioned before, it comes in a lot of shapes already cut. You just have to find a store that carries them.

Walmart, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's Crafts, Micheals Crafts are some in my area that carry the stuff. Of course, it can be ordered online, too, but then you have to deal with shipping expenses.

Giood luck with it, and if you can, we'd love some pics of things you do


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Some sites you might find useful.......................
http://www.plasticcanvascrafts.com/ 

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Estates/5161/index.htm

http://www.angelfire.com/az/freepatterns/

http://www.plasticcanvasworld.com/

http://needlepoint.about.com/cs/plasticcanvas

http://www.tsplace.com/HTML/previous_projects.htm


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Bought the plastic canvas today,6 large sheets only 1.87 not bad.Found a large bunch of snow white yarn at the salvation army store for .50.I am getting it together slowly.Wating for the pattern books I got on paperback swap to come.


----------

